# fail to install flash



## roelof (May 23, 2012)

Hello, 

I try to install flash using this page: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/desktop-browsers.html. But when I go to the linux_base port it fails to build with this message:


```
linux_base-f10-10_4 linuxulator is not (kld)loaded.
```

But how can I load something which is not even built?

Roelof


----------



## pkubaj (May 23, 2012)

Linux kernel module is built by default, but not loaded.

```
kldload linux
```


----------



## wblock@ (May 23, 2012)

The Linux kernel module is part of the FreeBSD base.  emulators/linux_base-f10 installs all the Linux binaries and libraries.


----------



## roelof (May 29, 2012)

When I do `# kldload linux` then I see this message:


```
kldload: can't load linux: No such file or directory
```

So it looks it's not on my base system.

Roelof


----------



## wblock@ (May 29, 2012)

It should be in /boot/kernel/linux.ko.  Are you running a specialized version of FreeBSD?


----------



## roelof (May 29, 2012)

*N*ope, I installed the 8.0 release and updated it to 9.0-release. And I*'*m using the standard installation and kernel.


----------



## roelof (May 29, 2012)

I found out how I can make this module by using this page: http://forums.freebsd.org/archive/index.php/t-28043.html

But when I do : `# make` I see this error message: 

```
Object directory not changed from original /usr/src/sys/modules/linux
@ -> /usr/src/sys
machine -> /usr/src/sys/amd64/include
cc -c -O2 -pipe -DCOMPAT_FREEBSD32 -DCOMPAT_LINUX32 -fno-strict-aliasing -Werror -D_KERNEL -DKLD_MODULE -nostdinc
 -I. -I@ -I@/contrib/altq -finline-limit=8000 --param inline-unit-growth=100 --param large-function-growth=1000
 -fno-omit-frame-pointer -mno-sse -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone -mno-mmx -msoft-float -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables
 -ffreestanding -fstack-protector -std=iso9899:1999 -fstack-protector -Wall -Wredundant-decls -Wnested-externs
 -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Winline -Wcast-qual -Wundef -Wno-pointer-sign
 -fformat-extensions -Wmissing-include-dirs -fdiagnostics-show-option
 /usr/src/sys/modules/linux/../../amd64/linux32/linux32_genassym.c
In file included from ./machine/param.h:46,
                 from @/sys/param.h:115,
                 from /usr/src/sys/modules/linux/../../amd64/linux32/linux32_genassym.c:4:
./machine/_align.h:6:24: error: x86/_align.h: No such file or directory
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/sys/modules/linux.
```

So it seems to me that I have an arch problem. It looks like the module I need is x86 where my system is amd64.


----------



## roelof (May 30, 2012)

Nobody a idea where I can find the x86/_align.h file on an AMD64 machine?


----------



## wblock@ (May 30, 2012)

/usr/include/x86/_align.h

It's unlikely to help you.  Something larger is broken on that system.  I would update the source and do a full buildworld/kernel/installworld.


----------



## roelof (May 30, 2012)

Ok*ay*, that will cost me three to four hours but if I then have a system that works *I'm* happy.
Thanks for all the help.

Roelof


----------



## wblock@ (May 30, 2012)

Before you do that, make sure /etc/src.conf is empty, and remove any odd settings from /etc/make.conf, like CFLAGS.


----------



## roelof (May 30, 2012)

/etc/src.conf does not exist on my system and /etc/make.conf has only this: 
	
	



```
PERL_VERSION = 5.10.1
```


----------



## roelof (May 30, 2012)

Flash is installed but not recognized. Tomorrow I will try to find out why. But if someone has a idea I'm happy to hear it.


----------



## roelof (May 31, 2012)

I need help once again on this matter. I did all the steps according to the handbook.
But still I see this message on the 
	
	



```
about:plugins
```
 screen:

```
No enabled plugins found
Find more information about browser plugins at mozilla.org.
Find updates for installed plugins at mozilla.com/plugincheck.
Help for installing plugins is available from plugindoc.mozdev.org.
```

I tried different soft links like this one:
`# ln -s /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so /usr/local/include/firefox/mozilla/plugins`
`# ln -s /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/extensions`
`#  ln -s /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so \
  /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/`

But still the same message.

Roelof


----------



## wblock@ (May 31, 2012)

Don't link all over like that.  Remove the extra links, and just do what the Handbook says.  The next step is probably running nspluginwrapper.  Note that it must be run as the normal user that will be running the browser, not root.


----------



## roelof (May 31, 2012)

*O*k*ay*, then I do that wrong. I will try that and report back.

Maybe a stupid question: can I remove the soft links by using `# rm /usr/local/include/firefox/mozilla/plugins`?


----------



## roelof (May 31, 2012)

Hello, 

All problems solved by creating another user and then doing the *nspluginwrapper* command.

Roelof


----------

